# B.T. Brown Reservoir



## big buck down (Jan 6, 2008)

Any one fished the lake.  Was wondering how good it was.

Thanks,
BBD


----------



## shadow2 (Jan 6, 2008)

where is it located???


----------



## big buck down (Jan 6, 2008)

Its in Newnan, it’s 300 something acres and is elec. only.


----------



## Bassmaster05 (Jan 6, 2008)

From what I hear it is hit or miss. And you have to know where to go on the lake.


----------



## bsmithdawg285 (Jan 6, 2008)

*re*

I live bout 10 minutes from there and for the past year it has been closed because they drained it and did some work but it is full now, but i am not sure if it is opened back up yet.  I will try to find out and repost an update later.  In the past you could only fish there on the weekends and wednesday with and electric motor only.


----------



## Bassmaster05 (Jan 7, 2008)

It may be open. Im not 100% sure. I know a while back in the newspaper i think it said something about you have to pay to park. Or you could get a yearly parking spot for $40. Also there is a 20 boat limit on the lake. First come first served. I know this information is vague but hopefully it helps. Also they re-stocked it as well.


----------



## bassfishga (Jan 7, 2008)

Everytime I went their I caught something. Smaller Bass, 4 lb Bass and Catfish. This was before they drained it. It has been filled back up. It did reopen for fishing again this past Labor day weekend. It was open to only coweta county residents in the past or guest of coweta county residents. There is usually a DNR guy there at the put in so be fully legal. Electric motor only and the battery has to be attached to the boat in some way. I heard once they reopened they have a limit of 20 boats at a time then the gate is closed until someone leaves. I also heard no more bank fishing but I have not been back. I like the place.


----------



## big buck down (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks, I know some people that live on the lake and thought I might give it a try but they dont do any fishing that much and did not know how good it was.  Any one know where to go on the lake.


----------



## bassfishga (Jan 7, 2008)

If one of them goes with you, I would think you should be fine or any Coweta resident with ID. 

I could not say where to go since, I have not been since they drained and refilled it. Then, there were spots at the top and the bottom and some in between that where good.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds like a good kayak lake,but I'm a Troup countian.


----------



## big buck down (Jan 7, 2008)

Im not sure if you have to live in the county to fish there any more.  I might check and see if you live near by.  I know there changing some of the rules and I think there going to be leting some of the people that live on the lake put docks in but not sure what kind I'm sure there will be some restrictions on what they can put in.


----------



## bassfishga (Jan 7, 2008)

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## gadzook (Jan 8, 2008)

In order to fish there, you have to purchase a Annual Pass from the Coweta County Water Department for $40.00. That gets you 1 boat registration sticker and 1 removable decal that has to displayed in your window when you park your vehicle. You are actually buying a pass for each boat (the sticker has to be on your boat).


----------



## Bassmaster05 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info gadzook. Another local place is lake kedron. But I hear its low right now, I havent seen it just heard that. You can have a motor on your boat just can not use it. If anybody was interested.


----------



## Bassmaster05 (Jan 9, 2008)

Also, You dont have to have pay anything to put in or live in the county


----------



## bassfishga (Jan 9, 2008)

You don't have to live in Fayette County or pay anything to fish at Lake Kedron. It is a public fishing area. Yeah it is low not sure if ramp is open.


----------



## bassyoungin (May 7, 2014)

Ive seen numerous 12+lb fish pulled out of there


----------



## gsp754 (May 7, 2014)

I have fished it and it is nothing special, I would compare it to lake Acworth.


----------



## kirby999 (May 7, 2014)

Lot of dinks in Kedron and they rarely  get a chance to grow up . Once they reach legal size they go home for dinner . Kirby


----------



## coreyj (May 7, 2014)

gsp754 said:


> I have fished it and it is nothing special, I would compare it to lake Acworth.


 I agree..


----------



## MD746 (May 7, 2014)

BT is a special place after you figure it out , I have no problem going there an catching  several nice 3-4lb bass with the right conditions.


----------

